# Wainwrights wet food!



## Staffybull (Jul 23, 2010)

ND is my preference for dog food,but im so tempted to try WW,it looks a very reasonable food and price,but the feeding guide "i dont think is enough"!

Feeding Guide (approximate per day)

Small Breeds (5-12kg): (Daily Feed in Trays) 1/4-1/3 tray;
Medium Breeds (12-25kg):.333/4 tray;
Large Breeds (25-45kg): 3/4-1 tray;
Giant Breeds (45-70kg): 1-2 trays. 

My wee friend weighs in at 25kg,this would be 1 or less day,this seems to me such a little amount!

If i were to feed this,i would have to feed 2 trays per day,IMO,i think my wee friend would fade away on the recommended feeding guide! 

High fiber is so much higher than ND and most other wet foods,so this may mean feed less!

Anyone recommend this food ,and feeding guide?

IMO the food guide is WAY OUT,per kg!!


----------



## Pixie2010 (May 10, 2010)

I know mumtoheidi has spoken to PAH about the feeding guides and they say it is more concentrated hence the need for less and her dog is less hungry on this than ND although she found the high fibre caused constipation. I feed my dog this at at 8kg feed around half a tray a day. Any more than this and she gets runny poo ( overfeeding)! Her weight is good as is her coat. Output nice and firm meaning anal glands are not getting so full.
Guides are just that. Why don't you try and see how your dog is on say 1 tray a day and adjust if required.


----------



## Guest (May 28, 2011)

I use thisoccasionally -but always seem to slip back to the ND
Mine have two packs a day plus some dry
Oneweights 35kg the other 31kg


----------



## ballybee (Aug 25, 2010)

I just use it as a tasty incentive to get Tummel to eat in the morning. He gets half a tray/tin and some kibble, then for dinner it's all kibble  the other half goes in a bag and in a cool place ready for the next day.

I have both WW and naturediet and if i'm completely honest i prefer WW. ND's texture is really thick and quite dry compared to WW trays which look and feel like very good pate  plus WW smells nicer in my opinion.


----------



## Mum2Heidi (Feb 17, 2010)

Mine had this for quite some time. I found the RDA a bit adrift altho I think a couple here feed it at the RDA with no problems. [email protected] reckon it's a v concentrated food hence the need to feed less. As you say, prob down to the high fibre content. Comparing the ingredient list to ND NH etc, I wondered what contributed to that amount of fibre (more than chappie) but cant get an answer from them.

I feed 2/3 tray a day to my 8K terrier. (she has 100% wet) The RDA is 1/3-1/4 but that isnt enough. She would probably have a full tray of ND a day.

She used to have just WW, then I introduced some brands from Zooplus. We went on holiday and for convenience, I took just WW. This time it made her constipated so I alternate it with other brands again. 

I think it's a v good food and like chappie, v good for resolving tummy upsets. The WW tins, they dont have the high levels of fibre and the RDA is in keeping with ND etc.

ND is the better food in my opinion altho the last time I tried mine on it, it went straight thro :-( and of course they need to nail the packaging issues once and for all.


----------



## Lyceum (Sep 25, 2009)

My staffy is 25kg. He gets 1 tray of WW a day with 100g of Simpsons kibble. I know you don't like kibble. But I aimed at feeding him 1.5 trays a day, it went through him, but I didn't feel the 1 tray was enough either. So added the kibble.

Bailey also has 1 tray with robbies mixer added. Neither have lost or gained weight whilst they've been on it, and it's been a good few months now.

I'd try him on 1.5 trays a day if you do decide to try it, since obviously you'd not feed the kibble.

I honestly thought the food way way out with the feeding guide at first, and it may be a little stingy, but I honestly feel feeding a 25kg staffy two trays would be over feeding.

Obviously it's just a guide and I thought the way you did when first feeding it, but I'd say if you do try it, go with a tray and a half and take away/add as you feel is needed.

I'm not actually a big fan of ND. Never had anything but packaging issues with it (although I know thousands don't), the dogs weren't really fussed and it's more expensive than WW.


----------



## GoldenShadow (Jun 15, 2009)

Our 28kg labrador who drops weight easy as pie gets 1.5 trays of that a day if its all he's on. Two trays he doesn't put weight on but his number 2's go soft and he definitely isn't excessively hungry on 1.5 trays.


----------



## petshopowner (Dec 11, 2009)

Wainwrights is a pets at home own label

its made for them by Forthglade, but is not as good as the standard Forthgalde product, as it contains much more rice, and less meat

Nature diet is a much better food, and if you shop at an independent, much cheaper, as PAH increase the price, to make their own food look better value


----------



## Guest (May 29, 2011)

Our cocker has 1/4 tray per day mixed with James Wellbeloved kibble! Not sure on weight of kibble as I do it buy eye 
She loves all the flavours


----------



## Marley boy (Sep 6, 2010)

I love this food marley is fed ww trays and I give him half a tray per day he weighs 7kg when I stared feeding ww he weighed closer to 6 that was about 6 months ago. He is now in such lovely condition! I wouldn't feed anything else, I have tried ND but ww is practically the same and i find it works out cheaper, either are fantastic in my opinion.

just compared ND chicken trays with ww Turkey trays and ND contains 60% chicken where as WW contains 65% seems the same with all the flavours, also i cant think why all ND has 8% carrot in them??? does it help them see in the dark????


----------



## Lyceum (Sep 25, 2009)

petshopowner said:


> Wainwrights is a pets at home own label
> 
> its made for them by Forthglade, but is not as good as the standard Forthgalde product, as it contains much more rice, and less meat
> 
> Nature diet is a much better food, and if you shop at an independent, much cheaper, as PAH increase the price, to make their own food look better value


Forthglade is more expensive than WW. it also contains animal derivatives, which WW doesn't.

Forthglade lamb ingredients



> Meat and animal derivatives (min 30% lamb), rice (min 15%), derivatives of vegetable origin and minerals


Wainwrights lamb ingredients



> Lamb (min. 65%), Lamb Liver (min. 5%), Brown Rice (min. 5%), Minerals, Vitamins, Seaweed, Chicory Root. with Antioxidant EC Additives.


Naturediet ingredients



> Lamb (minimum 60%), Vegetables (minimum 5%), Brown Rice (minimum 5%), Omega 3 (provided by Flax, Fish Oil & Meat - minimum 0.25%) Omega 6 (provided by Flax, Fish Oil & Meat - minimum 0.75%) Natural Ground Bone, Kelp, Herbs (Rosemary and Rubbed Sage)


So WW has more meat than both and less rice. Plus it's the cheapest and doesn't contain derivatives.


----------



## Mum2Heidi (Feb 17, 2010)

I was thrown by the forthglade - the black sleeves - "lifestyle" I think it's called. Doesnt contain derivatives but is more expensive than the white sleeves and more expensive than WW, less fibre and more RDA.

Forthglade Lifestage - Lamb & Veg 
Nutritional Information
Protein 13% Oil 5% Ash 3% Fibre 0.5%
Ingredients
Min 60% Lamb, Min 10% Rice, Vegetables, Seaweed Extract, Herbs, Minerals & Herbs.
Feeding Guide
Small Dog: 1/2 - 1 packet Medium Dogs: 1 - 2 packets Large Dogs: 2 - 3 packets


----------



## henry (Mar 16, 2009)

Mum2Heidi said:


> I was thrown bu the forthglade - the black sleeves - "lifestyle" I think it's called dont contain derivatives but is more expensive than the white sleeves and more expensive than WW, less fibre and more RDA.
> 
> Forthglade Lifestage - Lamb & Veg
> Nutritional Information
> ...


Yes, the black one is the one I have at the moment. No derivatives.

Wonder if the higher fibre in the WW is due to the extra rice? How much rice is in the WW?


----------



## paddyjulie (May 9, 2009)

Mavis now has the WW wet mixed in with her kibble, she has the low fat one she appears to be really enjoying it so its a thumbs up from me and a paws up from her 

I am also considering giving the WW wet to he pupster when he arrives

julie


----------



## Mum2Heidi (Feb 17, 2010)

henry said:


> Yes, the black one is the one I have at the moment. No derivatives.
> 
> Wonder if the higher fibre in the WW is due to the extra rice? How much rice is in the WW?


Naa I thought that but the WW is 5% rice - Forthglade 10%


----------



## GoldenShadow (Jun 15, 2009)

I got Forthglade wayyyyyyyyy cheaper from Berriewoods than Wainwrights costs in [email protected] at the time a couple months ago...

I hate the way [email protected] shoved the price of WW up so much, it used to be great value now its just a bit like all the rest to me and didn't someone say they never answered about whether they use those supposedly cancer causing preservatives..?


----------



## jayne5364 (Oct 21, 2009)

Anya has 1 and a half trays per day with a small amount of biscuit mixed in. She is slowly putting on weight which is good as she was terribly underweight. She enjys the mix, looks much healthier on it and poos are well formed. When she reaches a suitable weight I will cut down slightly and see how she fares but I think that's a while off yet.


----------



## Lyceum (Sep 25, 2009)

Just looking on the forthglade website and all varieties seem to contain derivatives.

Can someone link me to the ones that don't? Knowing me I probably can't see for looking.

I'm looking here and all seem to have derivatives.

http://www.forthglade.co.uk/nutrition.asp


----------



## henry (Mar 16, 2009)

Lyceum said:


> Just looking on the forthglade website and all varieties seem to contain derivatives.
> 
> Can someone link me to the ones that don't? Knowing me I probably can't see for looking.


It's the black Lifestage ones you want, not the white "Menu" ones. Will see if I can do a link.......


----------



## henry (Mar 16, 2009)

henry said:


> It's the black Lifestage ones you want, not the white "Menu" ones. Will see if I can do a link.......


Link won't work but you want Forthglade Lifestage Adult (NOT Natural Menu ones) black sleeve - no derivatives.


----------



## Lyceum (Sep 25, 2009)

henry said:


> Link won't work but you want Forthglade Lifestage Adult (NOT Natural Menu ones) black sleeve - no derivatives.


No idea what's with the link. But if you go to the website and look at the nutritional info all of them, including the lifestyle have derivatives in.



> *Lifestage Adult - Lamb*
> 
> [-] Meat and animal derivatives (min 60% lamb, min 10% rice), derivatives of vegetable origin, seaweed extract, herbs, minerals, vitamins


----------



## henry (Mar 16, 2009)

Lyceum said:


> Just looking on the forthglade website and all varieties seem to contain derivatives.
> 
> Can someone link me to the ones that don't? Knowing me I probably can't see for looking.
> 
> ...


Mm, that's odd - they didn't use to list them as "derivatives " in the Lifestage... I've got a few packs here and they don't say derivatives on them...... lucky I've only got 4 as I won't buy food with derivatives.


----------



## henry (Mar 16, 2009)

Lyceum said:


> No idea what's with the link. But if you go to the website and look at the nutritional info all of them, including the lifestyle have derivatives in.


Cross-posted, Lyceum. They've changed the website - doesn't say derivatives on the 4 packs I've got here....


----------



## GoldenShadow (Jun 15, 2009)

Nope doesn't say derivatives on what I have either, not anywhere on the whole tray. Perhaps it is the tripe mentioned on the back they are now calling derivatives? Doesn't Rocco have some in but people like that?


----------



## Lyceum (Sep 25, 2009)

They may have changed the recipe. Only thing I can think of.


----------



## tjk (Sep 1, 2010)

i have just started to use this but i have it in the tin not the tray i dont know anything about the feeding guide as they have it as a little treat they eat dry food mainly but i like the way it looks and it smells like dog food used to smell when i was a kid and it doesnt make me heave like peddigree used to and they gobble it up in about 3 seconds lol


----------



## GoldenShadow (Jun 15, 2009)

Lyceum said:


> They may have changed the recipe. Only thing I can think of.


Yeah maybe. I got that lot in January I think from Berriewoods.


----------



## Mum2Heidi (Feb 17, 2010)

tjk said:


> i have just started to use this but i have it in the tin not the tray i dont know anything about the feeding guide as they have it as a little treat they eat dry food mainly but i like the way it looks and it smells like dog food used to smell when i was a kid and it doesnt make me heave like peddigree used to and they gobble it up in about 3 seconds lol


The tins compare more to ND. NH, NM etc with a similar RDA. The trays, they say are more concentrated.


----------



## GoldenShadow (Jun 15, 2009)

Forthglade is only 19p more expensive per 100 trays if you order it from Berriewoods and you get free delivery with that too, so its not bad at all. Maybe their derivatives are similar to the Rocco ones.


----------



## Mum2Heidi (Feb 17, 2010)

[email protected] told me the "EC preservatives" were old legislation requirements??? but the food was preserved naturally and new labelling reflected that. Boxes I have bought since do not state EC preservatives.

However I noticed it's v high in fibre after Heidi became constipated on WW (it was the only food I took when we went away for a few days and she is used to a variety). Most comparable brands inc. Forthglade (who are presumed to make WW trays) contain fibre up to 1%. Chappie is 4% WW trays - 5%. I cannot get a direct answer from [email protected] as to what ingredient in the listing on their trays provides this much fibre.


----------



## Staffybull (Jul 23, 2010)

Lyceum said:


> My staffy is 25kg. He gets 1 tray of WW a day with 100g of Simpsons kibble. I know you don't like kibble. But I aimed at feeding him 1.5 trays a day, it went through him, but I didn't feel the 1 tray was enough either. So added the kibble.
> 
> Bailey also has 1 tray with robbies mixer added. Neither have lost or gained weight whilst they've been on it, and it's been a good few months now.
> 
> ...


Thanks for reply(and from all others)
Im going to try WW,and from the information received i am gonna try 1 WW morning and 1 ND evening,hopefully this will be fine.All my ND have been good but i do think he needs a wee change on foods,any maybe"just maybe"i also may be tempted to try Simpsons dry,(i know you are gonna laugh at that)in fact i know you are,but i do like the grainfree ingredients!

Price wise,WW against ND roughly the same per72 Berriewood - Wet Dog Food - Tins, Pouches and Trays
Wainwright's Light Adult Tray Dog Food with Turkey and Rice 395gm 12 Pack | Pets at Home


----------

